# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  The Real Ronald Reagan

## Sinestro/Green Arrow

As promised, I'm going to go through a few things that make Reagan less the second coming of Jesus and more like the flawed politician he was. Let's begin, shall we?

*Reason One: Foreign Policy*

Iran-Contra ring a bell? It was Reagan's Fast & Furious, where Reagan secretly sold weapons and gave money to Iranian terrorists in exchange for American hostages in 1986. As if that wasn't bad enough, some of that money went to fun the Nicaraguan Contra rebels. This action, by the way, was illegal, thanks to the Boland Amendments.* Despite this, Reagan still went behind Congress' back to fund the Contras.*That wasn't the only foreign policy skeleton in Reagan's closet, however. Everyone remembers Osama bin-Laden and Al-Qaeda? Well, bin-Laden was a high-ranking member of the Afghani Mujaheddin fighters that the Reagan administration funded in opposition to the Soviet Union. After the Soviet Union was kicked out of Afghanistan, the weapons and money Reagan sent to* terrorists who had not been vetted*, that money was used to fund Al-Qaeda and bin-Laden's terrorism.

Few Presidents have advanced the cause of globalism more than Ronald Reagan. Reagan gave birth to the _Reagan Doctrine_, a foreign policy nightmare where taxpayer dollars were routed toaid in "rolling back" Soviet communism by undermining democratically-elected governments in favor of dictators, funding terrorists and radical groups, etc. This was particularly nightmarish in South America and the Middle East. 

*Reason Two: Economy 

*Everyone likes to talk about the prosperity of the Reagan years...but what they don't mention is the truth: that Reagan nearly tripled the deficit. Mr. Libertarian Murray Rothbard had this truth to say about "Reaganomics:"

_The                  Reagan sell-out was the most thorough and complete on "Plank One"                   the free-market part  of the conservative triad.                  Understandably: since conservatives don't really care about                  the free-market as they care about compulsory morality and especially                  war with Communism. The sell-out on the free-market is massive                  and enormous. A quick rundown will suffice. Reaganomics, as enunciated                  by Reagan himself before the convention and by conservatives generally,                  promised the following program: a sharp cut in the federal budget,                  a drastic cut in income taxes, a balanced budget by 1984, deregulation                  of the economy, and return to a gold standard. Reagan has managed                  to convince both conservatives and liberals, and the American                  public, that he did accomplish the first and second points of                  this list. For a year or two, it was hardly possible to watch                  news on TV without watching some bozo wailing about how he and                  the rest of the world were about to come to an end because the                  federal Scrooge had cut his budget or his grant. Conservatives                  bought this myth because they wanted to see Reagan accomplish                  what he had said he would; liberals were happy to adopt it so                  that they could wail about how Reagan was causing untold misery                  and starvation by his drastic cuts. Actually, the budget was never                  cut; it has always skyrocketed under Reagan. Reagan is by far                  the biggest spender in American history. He is also the biggest                  taxer. Taxes were never cut. The piddling and, much publicized                  income tax cut was always, from the very beginning, more than                  compensated by the programmed Social Security tax increases, aided                  by "bracket creep," that sinister system by which the federal                  government prints more money, thereby causing inflation, and also                  thereby wafting everyone into a higher tax bracket, whereupon                  the government completes the one-two punch by taxing away a greater                  proportion of his income._

Read More: http://www.lewrockwell.com/rothbard/rothbard49.html

*Reason Three: Civil Liberties

*Reagan's record on civil liberties is perhaps his worst record of all. Reagan was categorically an enemy of civil liberties. Mr. Rothbard in the previously linked article gives a rather good critique of Reagan's civil liberties violations. Most notably, anti-tax protesters and anti-tax individuals practicing civil disobedience received particularly harsh punishments from the Iron Hand of Reagan.

----------


## Coolwalker

*
Reagan ‘Best President,’ Says Harris Poll* 

President Ronald Reagan confronted challenges as daunting as those the nation faces today, and met them so successfully that he’s now considered the best president in modern times.

In a recently released Harris poll asking respondents who they consider the “best president since World War II,” Ronald Reagan is cited by 25 percent, well ahead of Franklin Roosevelt at 19 percent and John Kennedy at 15 percent.

There is much to learn today from Reagan’s successes. As Wayne Allyn Root, recently in Forbes magazine: “We need a revolutionary new vision. We need a modern-day Reagan with a bold plan.

“Reagan was not afraid to ruffle feathers and put dramatic, even radical plans on the table. That is how he created the Reagan Revolution that revitalized America.”


Reagan faced difficulties on many fronts when he entered the White House in January 1981.

The nation was heavily embroiled in the Cold War. The Soviets had invaded Afghanistan a year earlier. Until the day of Reagan’s inauguration, Iran had held 52 Americans hostage for 444 days.

USS Ronald Reagan Cap, remebering the best president since world war twoOn the economic front, the nation was in the doldrums after four years of the Jimmy Carter presidency. Inflation stood around 12.5 percent, unemployment was 7.5 percent, and the top tax rate was 70 percent.

Reagan implemented free market policies that came to be known as Reaganomics — drastically reducing taxes on income and capital gains, cutting spending on many federal programs, and deregulating the economy.

The result: the largest economic boom in U.S. history.

Reagan’s policies created more than 16 million new jobs, and the GDP grew at an annual rate of 3.85 percent a year. By the time Reagan left office, inflation had plunged to just 4.4 percent, and unemployment had dropped to 5.4 percent.

Reagan also stood up to the Soviet Union, branding it “an evil empire” in a March 1983 speech. He ordered a massive buildup of American armed forces, and introduced the Strategic Defense Initiative (SDI) — later dubbed “Star Wars” — to protect the United States from nuclear ballistic missiles launched by the U.S.S.R.

He also boosted aid to anti-communist resistance movements, including the Mujaheddin battling Soviet troops in Afghanistan, and freed the island nation of Grenada from a Marxist government supported by troops from the Soviets’ North American ally, Fidel Castro’s Cuba.

In 1987, Reagan stood at the Berlin Wall and challenged Soviet leader Mikhail Gorbachev to “tear down this wall!” Two years later, the Wall came down, and the Cold War was declared over.

Reagan’s tough foreign policy approach paid off.

Two years after his Berlin Wall speech, the Soviet Union collapsed, a pivotal moment in history many attribute largely to Reagan’s huge military buildup and threat of building the SDI — moves that could not be matched by the floundering Soviet economy.

On the home front, Reagan endeared himself to average Americans with a straightforward, no-nonsense style that earned him the nickname “The Great Communicator.”

But Reagan’s greatest accomplishment, he said at the end of his presidency, was that he made Americans feel proud of their country again.




*SOURCE:* http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/Rea...2/16/id/429722

----------

Canadianeye (07-03-2013),Perianne (07-03-2013),usfan (07-04-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> But Reagan’s greatest accomplishment, he said at the end of his presidency, was that he made Americans feel proud of their country again.


RIP Mr. Reagan. Geez, what a man.

----------


## Guest

A *cult of personality* arises when an individual uses mass media, propaganda, or other methods, to create an idealized, heroic, and, at times god-like public image, often through unquestioning flattery and praise. Sociologist Max Weber developed a tripartite classification of authority; the _cult of personality_ holds parallels with what Weber defined as "charismatic authority". A cult of personality is similar to hero worship, except that it is established by mass media and propaganda.


Trickle down economics is not free market capitalism.  It is effective in the short-term but unsustainable in the long term, hence why no last effect on the economy as it is still "planned".  Neither Bill Clinton nor Ronald Reagan created successful economies.  They presided over them.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-03-2013),The XL (07-03-2013)

----------


## The XL

There is nothing pointing to Reagan being anything other than a progressive Republican who grew government.

And in regards to being a cult of personality, he is the rights Obama.

----------


## Guest

Facts:

1.   Reagan cut taxes in 1981 for the top 10% of earners by 25% if you include all the taxes.  The middle and lower middle received no cut.  
2.   After 1981 Reagan raised taxes 11 times.
3.   Reagan gave amnesty to 3 million illegal aliens
4.  Because tax cuts did not also include a cut to actual federal spending, the US government went into deficit spending until tax hikes were necessary across the board later in his terms thus prompting Bush Sr. to ride in on the "No, new taxes" lie
5.  Reagan supported the Taliban



6.  Reagan's administration was involved in illegal arms dealing beneath the view of Congress.  


Now, all of this can be done for Obama, Clinton, Bush, etc.  The two party system supports globalists and makes politicians who support global corporations wealthy in their dotage.  When you truly find a Washington outsider, and hey, Palin might be it, then you may have a chance.  Status quo politicians will produce status quo results regardless of how charming they are.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-03-2013),The XL (07-03-2013)

----------


## The XL

Right, Reagan was the rights version of Obama. Hell of a speaker, charismatic, and spoke a great game to his base, the conservative/libertarian base, like Obama speaks a good classical liberal game, but in the end, just like Obama, he was full of shit.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> *
> Reagan ‘Best President,’ Says Harris Poll* 
> 
> President Ronald Reagan confronted challenges as daunting as those the nation faces today, and met them so successfully that he’s now considered the best president in modern times.
> 
> In a recently released Harris poll asking respondents who they consider the “best president since World War II,” Ronald Reagan is cited by 25 percent, well ahead of Franklin Roosevelt at 19 percent and John Kennedy at 15 percent.
> 
> There is much to learn today from Reagan’s successes. As Wayne Allyn Root, recently in Forbes magazine: “We need a revolutionary new vision. We need a modern-day Reagan with a bold plan.
> 
> ...


Why don't you address the issues I posted, rather than spout someone else's words in my thread?

----------


## Coolwalker

> Facts:
> 
> 1.   Reagan cut taxes in 1981 for the top 10% of earners by 25% if you include all the taxes.  The middle and lower middle received no cut.  
> 2.   After 1981 Reagan raised taxes 11 times.
> 3.   Reagan gave amnesty to 3 million illegal aliens
> 4.  Because tax cuts did not also include a cut to actual federal spending, the US government went into deficit spending until tax hikes were necessary across the board later in his terms thus prompting Bush Sr. to ride in on the "No, new taxes" lie
> 5.  Reagan supported the Taliban
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have to like President  Reagan. I do. Yes, he met with the Taliban and the quote is accurate. Take the quote apart and you will agree...they are not Americans but Arabs and for Arabs, they _are_ like our Founding Fathers. For us, perhaps not. He made friends everywhere unlike Obama who makes enemies everywhere. _

"Keep your friends close and your enemies even closer."_

----------


## The XL

> You don't have to like President  Reagan. I do. Yes, he met with the Taliban and the quote is accurate. Take the quote apart and you will agree...they are not Americans but Arabs and for Arabs, they _are_ like our Founding Fathers. For us, perhaps not. He made friends everywhere unlike Obama who makes enemies everywhere. _
> 
> "Keep your friends close and your enemies even closer."_


Lmfao, if Obama did this, you'd flip shit.

Let's keep it real, all the evidence supports him being a globalist puppet.

----------


## Coolwalker

> Like I have a choice. Besides, it's irrelevant. I'm not directly supporting a foreign nation, the business I support is. I'm contributing to my local, all-American economy.


Christ who isn't. Get over yourself.

----------


## Dante1

> Thomas Jefferson nearly came to blows with Hamilton over bankers.


Bankers are not bad people. They are business people who compete in intensely competitive markets with the products and services they provide, as all other business people do. There is no overt or tacit conspiracy of bankers to control anything. That is a myth. Bankers cannot combine into any form of cartel because in a competitive market, that would be totally unworkable. Bankers have not united into a conspiracy to control the financial markets. That is also a myth perpetrated by people who know nothing about economics or the economic structure of the banking industry. It may be an attractive illusion, but it is untrue. In the US, the central bank (Fed) is not some form of ring leader, orchestrating a rip-off of the citizenry. People who claim that do not have the faintest understanding of how the central bank works in conjunction with commercial banks. And fractional reserve banking is not some sort of ponzi scheme of fictitious value. People who claim that do not understand how fractional reserve banking works, and how the monetary aggregates grow over time.

Dante.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> And all Ford parts including tires are made here...not. You too just became a dreaded globalist. Check your underwear as well...


Indirectly. A globalist is someone who actively and directly supports globalism, folks who spout BS propaganda like "this is a global economy." I do everything I physically and financially can to avoid any non-local business and non-American products. That's not globalist. 

Now, don't you have about 200 conspiracy threads to spam the forum with?

----------


## Guest

> What is your conclusion?  I posted mine.


His conclusion is that he doesn't like Reagan.




> Would you direct me to the post where you give an alternative view?  All i read from you was reagan bashing.  That's fine, you do it with a lot of people & presidents.  But don't try to say you're providing balance & are not just doing a smear piece.


Why do you have to present an alternative view?  Should I have an argument about communism where I list all its good points?  No.  I think communism is terrible.

I said that Reagan had great rhetoric and that I am not certain he even had a clue what the CIA and NSA was doing.  Those are both "positives".  For me, it is his association with Bohemian Grove and the Bilderbergs that gave me the heebie geebies.  I don't trust anyone that performs in rituals to the god Molech regardless of whether it's a joke or not.  Those powers don't think its a joke.

When you stare long enough into the Abyss it stares back at you.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Christ who isn't. Get over yourself.


Oh, right, I forgot. I'm a narcissist. The folks at the shelter would LOVE that one.

----------


## Guest

> Bankers are not bad people.


I don't believe that all bankers are bad people.  I love community banks.




> They are business people who compete in intensely competitive markets with the products and services they provide, as all other business people do.


Big banks make the market less competitive.  If you want we can have an alternative thread about this.




> There is no overt or tacit conspiracy of bankers to control anything. That is a myth.


In your opinion.  Their actions, their donations, their bailouts, their golden parachutes, their lack of felony charges tell me otherwise.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> His conclusion is that he doesn't like Reagan.


Eh, I wouldn't say that. I like him, I just don't think he was as great a President as people make him out to be.

----------


## The XL

> Bankers are not bad people. They are business people who compete in intensely competitive markets with the products and services they provide, as all other business people do. There is no overt or tacit conspiracy of bankers to control anything. That is a myth. Bankers cannot combine into any form of cartel because in a competitive market, that would be totally unworkable. Bankers have not united into a conspiracy to control the financial markets. That is also a myth perpetrated by people who know nothing about economics or the economic structure of the banking industry. It may be an attractive illusion, but it is untrue. In the US, the central bank (Fed) is not some form of ring leader, orchestrating a rip-off of the citizenry. People who claim that do not have the faintest understanding of how the central bank works in conjunction with commercial banks. And fractional reserve banking is not some sort of ponzi scheme of fictitious value. People who claim that do not understand how fractional reserve banking works, and how the monetary aggregates grow over time.
> 
> Dante.


They make profits over essentially counterfeit currency.  The currency is debt based, which means that without a debt, their would not be a money supply.  I fully understand how private central banks and especially fractional reserve banking works.  You either do not, or you're a shill for bankers.

But you already know that.  Which is why you bailed in the Rand or Ron thread where you called me out to a debate.

----------


## The XL

> I don't believe that all bankers are bad people.  I love community banks.
> 
> 
> 
> Big banks make the market less competitive.  If you want we can have an alternative thread about this.
> 
> 
> 
> In your opinion.  Their actions, their donations, their bailouts, their golden parachutes, their lack of felony charges tell me otherwise.


Or just the simple fact that they make huge profits over lending out counterfeit money at interest.

----------


## Dante1

> I don't believe that all bankers are bad people.  I love community banks.
> 
> 
> 
> Big banks make the market less competitive.  If you want we can have an alternative thread about this.


Let's do.




> In your opinion.  Their actions, their donations, their bailouts, their golden parachutes, their lack of felony charges tell me otherwise.


"Actions," "donations," "bailouts," "golden parachutes," "lack of felony charges." Let's take them one by one. How about it?

Dante.

----------


## The XL

Why would their be felony charges?  They own the government.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-05-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Let's do.
> 
> "Actions," "donations," "bailouts," "golden parachutes," "lack of felony charges." Let's take them one by one. How about it?
> 
> Dante.


Sure thing.  Tomorrow morning early would be a better time for me, but if you want to start now...okay.  Just know I'm not going to be on top of it this afternoon and certainly not tonight.

----------


## Dante1

> Sure thing.  Tomorrow morning early would be a better time for me, but if you want to start now...okay.  Just know I'm not going to be on top of it this afternoon and certainly not tonight.


OK. I hope you're having fun, smiling, laughing and being very funny.

Your Pal,

Dante.

----------


## Guest

> OK. I hope you're having fun, smiling, laughing and being very funny.
> 
> Your Pal,
> 
> Dante.


I'm writing motions, writing a job description, and staring out the window at the fun I could be having, but I'm not.

----------


## Dante1

> I'm writing motions, writing a job description, and staring out the window at the fun I could be having, but I'm not.


I'll spank you . . . .

Dante.

----------


## The XL

I don't think Rina is interested in a misogynist 20 years her senior, regardless of how much money you may have.

Just a heads up, bro.  Fall back.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (07-05-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I'll spank you . . . .
> 
> Dante.


You'd try.

----------

The XL (07-05-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I'll spank you . . . .
> 
> Dante.


Way to be creepy.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (07-05-2013)

----------


## The XL

Their are a couple of young, intelligent men who fancy Rina.  And they actually think she should have the right to vote.

Your creepy, stupid, sexist ass is not one of them.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (07-05-2013)

----------


## usfan

Memories seem very short in this thread.  You posted a smear piece on reagan.  I countered with some historical context, personal anecdotes, & a more positive view of the man, for a balance.  You responded thus:




> None of that is relevant. I'm not concerned with Reagan's emotional impact, I'm concerned with his physical, real impact.


I reiterated, challenging some of your conclusions & rebutting the 3 central points, & asked you to source the list of accusations.




> Clearly you didn't read my OP, as I did list (some of) his crimes.


Earlier you had posted this conclusion about the purpose for this thread:



> Or Reagan was just not the good guy you thought he was and sided with the Democrats. Regardless, *he's either bad or naive*. Take your pick.


You soften it a bit, here, but don't have anything positive to say about the man.



> My conclusion is that Reagan doesn't deserve the praise he gets.
> The whole point was to counter the Reagan worship that infects this place.


THEREFORE, my conclusion was this:




> 'All american presidents in history were mortal. They were all evil. They made mistakes. NONE of them embodied the american ideal. Lincoln, FDR, Johnson, Kennedy, Nixon, Reagan, Bush & Obama. They are all the same, & were all corrupt, anti freedom tyrants.'
> 
> *This is the conclusion i get from threads like this.* We focus on the bad, ignore the era, judge with PC standards, & reject any positive contribution they might have made.


Where did you focus on anything EXCEPT the bad?  Where did you acknowledge any positive contribution?  I was not starting a reagan cheerfest, but countering a smear piece.  I've also done that with lincoln, & will probably do it with bush or obama, at some time.  IMO, you make extreme caricatures of historical figures, & judge them with current PC standards.  They were not always black & white.  There was some good in what past presidents have done.  History is indifferent to your pronouncements, & will go on.  I prefer to be a student of history, rather than a judge of it.

Yes, you slam obama.. and bush.. and lincoln.. and fdr... and... is there any president you think is worthy of a kind word from you?  Is there anyone who was able to attain your standards of approval?  Don't all of them have human failings of some kind?

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I'm pretty much done with this stupid thread.  We could be talking about Herbert Hoover for all it matters to me now.  Just another dead and gone president that was loved and hated.  I'm sure he had a better life than most of us and for those who don't like him have some sympathy that he died not even remembering his greatest moments.

The very last thing I want to say in this thread is about Rina.

She's an attractive, smart lady with a lot of class.  She's here not posting pictures of herself, although she could and people would be impressed.  She's trying to show you her thoughts which are more impressive.  Reducing her to a naughty little girl just aint right.  

I don't think it would help to act like an Internet tough guy, but right now I'm wavering.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Memories seem very short in this thread.  You posted a smear piece on reagan.  I countered with some historical context, personal anecdotes, & a more positive view of the man, for a balance.


1) This is not a "smear piece" on Reagan, and I find that accusation rather insulting.
2) Your counters were not specific at all. You even turned my specific items into generalized terms and then gave a generalized response. 
3) Again, your "historical context" is irrelevant. Bad choices are bad choices, period. End of story.




> I reiterated, challenging some of your conclusions & rebutting the 3 central points, & asked you to source the list of accusations.


I'd encourage you to look up "rebuttal" and try again. It wasn't very good.




> Earlier you had posted this conclusion about the purpose for this thread:
> 
> 
> You soften it a bit, here, but don't have anything positive to say about the man.
> 
> 
> THEREFORE, my conclusion was this:
> 
> 
> ...


Why am I required to present a positive, especially when the whole point of the thread is to counter positive with negative?




> I was not starting a reagan cheerfest, but countering a smear piece.  I've also done that with lincoln, & will probably do it with bush or obama, at some time.  IMO, you make extreme caricatures of historical figures, & judge them with current PC standards.  They were not always black & white.  There was some good in what past presidents have done.  History is indifferent to your pronouncements, & will go on.  I prefer to be a student of history, rather than a judge of it.


By this logic, nobody can ever be truly bad.




> Yes, you slam obama.. and bush.. and lincoln.. and fdr... and... is there any president you think is worthy of a kind word from you?  Is there anyone who was able to attain your standards of approval?  Don't all of them have human failings of some kind?


I listed about 16 Presidents I liked on another thread, actually.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Way to be creepy.


Do you guys find parking and finding confusing?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I'm pretty much done with this *stupid* thread.


Ouch.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Naww, dog it's no offense to you but like I said talking about Reagan to people of my parent's generation is like talking to a Belieber.  I don't either like or dislike Reagan.  Everyone has good and bad points and unless I know someone personally it's all hearsay.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-05-2013)

----------


## kilgram

> Name one president that had no negatives in his administration.  Name one that had no connections with banks or business, or foreign influence.  There are none.  THEREFORE, all presidents were evil.  NONE represented american democracy.  America is an illusion, & has never been free, or had any liberty in it's ideology.  I hope @kilgram at least gives me a like for this..


If you believed what you said, you would have received a thanks. But how it is pure sarcasm, you deserve a negative.

----------


## Dan40

Amazing, you anarchism, liberal,  socialist, clowns hate every president ever elected. Your paranoia is boundless.

You hated Romney and ALLOWED obama to be reelected. STUPID to infinity.

If Ron Paul were elected or Johnson, you would hate them too.

Any successful candidate will draw the hatred of your paranoia.

You are politically USELESS, to yourselves, to the nation.

----------


## Guest

> Amazing, you anarchism, liberal,  socialist, clowns hate every president ever elected.


I loved Washington, Jefferson, Madison, and liked some others.  Since the nation got progressively worse once they were gone you have to question "who" had the power....  ((scratches head)) US politicians?  So of course I can't find recent ones that I like.  I didn't say I hated Reagan or Clinton or Dubya, so don't know where you get the "hate" from.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Amazing, you anarchism, liberal,  socialist, clowns hate every president ever elected. Your paranoia is boundless.
> 
> You hated Romney and ALLOWED obama to be reelected. STUPID to infinity.
> 
> If Ron Paul were elected or Johnson, you would hate them too.
> 
> Any successful candidate will draw the hatred of your paranoia.
> 
> You are politically USELESS, to yourselves, to the nation.


You, sir, are a liar. I most certainly do not hate every President ever elected. I don't hate Reagan, and I didn't hate Romney.

Crawl back under your bridge.

----------



----------


## Trinnity

He wasn't so bad....compare him to Bush. Compare him to obama!!  :Cya20: 

Out of all the prezzies of my lifetime, he _was_ the best.

----------


## Dan40

> You, sir, are a liar. I most certainly do not hate every President ever elected. I don't hate Reagan, and I didn't hate Romney.
> 
> Crawl back under your bridge.


As always, you are wrong.

----------


## Guest

> As always, you are wrong.


Because you are omniscient and omipresent and know what he feels and believes.

----------


## Dan40

> Because you are omniscient and omipresent and know what he feels and believes.


Keep trying.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> As always, you are wrong.


I'm wrong about my own feelings?

----------


## Dan40

> I'm wrong about my own feelings?


Everything.  Whatever the DNC tells you to believe, you do.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Everything.  Whatever the DNC tells you to believe, you do.


Oh, you still think I'm a Democrat. Charming.

----------


## The XL

> Amazing, you anarchism, liberal,  socialist, clowns hate every president ever elected. Your paranoia is boundless.
> 
> * You hated Romney and ALLOWED obama to be reelected. STUPID to infinity.*
> 
> If Ron Paul were elected or Johnson, you would hate them too.
> 
> Any successful candidate will draw the hatred of your paranoia.
> 
> You are politically USELESS, to yourselves, to the nation.


Same person.  

I would have loved if Paul or Johnson got elected.  America isn't ready for a non corporatist non warmonger, though.

----------


## Roadmaster

I would take Reagan back just needs to correct a few mistakes he made, if he were alive.

----------

